# two more finished



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 13, 2017)

top is another bush with black locust crotch handles and bottom is another lil' skinner with osage handles

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 13, 2017)

oops forgot about posting the bush knife already..


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice knives.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 13, 2017)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis It is hard to tell from the picture but the plunge line on the second knife looks like it follows the curvature of the front handle. How did you do that? Is that a full flat grind?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 14, 2017)

Beautiful knives! Why so many pins tho pappy?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2017)

Those are genuine beauties! Wood on Osage is effervescent-like! Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 15, 2017)

I think that is the reflection on the blade? I did flat grind it though


----------

